# Magic Meetup March 15th



## MadMadWorld (Mar 11, 2014)

A few AZers are already in. Shoot me a message with a cell and I will coordinate the gathering. We used a group text at Cannon earlier this year and it worked great so let me know if you are interested. We already have a volunteer tour guide as well!


----------



## Nick (Mar 11, 2014)

i'm almost definitely in this weekend.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 11, 2014)

That would be great Nick. Let us know!


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 11, 2014)

Nick said:


> almost definitely


  Nick penciled in on the roster.  I think i'm that tour guide.  If anyone needs anything(help, guidance, skis, etc), let me know.  I'm right there & have sorts of stuff.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 11, 2014)

RustyGroomer said:


> Nick penciled in on the roster.  I think i'm that tour guide.  If anyone needs anything(help, guidance, skis, etc), let me know.  I'm right there & have sorts of stuff.



Ski instructor, ambasador, shop guy...you wear many hats


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 11, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Ski instructor, ambasador, shop guy...you wear many hats


Funny thing is I have hats for sale!  Long story but I'm trying to raise a few dollars for a Magic friend.  They're very cool.  I'll bring some w/me.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 11, 2014)

RustyGroomer said:


> Funny thing is I have hats for sale!  Long story but I'm trying to raise a few dollars for a Magic friend.  They're very cool.  I'll bring some w/me.



Lol sure let me know


----------



## makimono (Mar 11, 2014)

I'll be up Thursday but won't make it back again until Sunday


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 11, 2014)

No pic of actual hats but this is the logo I used.  Old "MM" one I've always liked.  Hats are classic Alpine Turtle Furs. Much better looking in person.


----------



## reefer (Mar 11, 2014)

Damn. Unfortunately heading to Malaysia for a couple weeks. I'm banking on a lot of spring skiing in April....................Have fun. I'll still be reading the reports.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 11, 2014)

reefer said:


> Damn. Unfortunately heading to Malaysia for a couple weeks.



Why would you do that?


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 11, 2014)

This has the makings of a good time. Sorry reef


----------



## darent (Mar 11, 2014)

wrong weekend,going the following weekend 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tin (Mar 11, 2014)

Posted this in the Magic Questions thread but...I ordered 4 more Magic tix for $20 from Mountain Sports Club, guy said there are only a few left. There is also a Groupon to Fullerton Inn/Restaurant for $25 that is good for $50. We will be there Thursday, possibly Friday, and definitely Saturday.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 12, 2014)

MMW, what route do you take to get there? 12 through NH or Rt 2 out to 91? Google seems to think 12 is a little faster, but I have a hard time believing that the surface roads would be faster.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 12, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> MMW, what route do you take to get there? 12 through NH or Rt 2 out to 91? Google seems to think 12 is a little faster, but I have a hard time believing that the surface roads would be faster.



I've done both routes and it takes exactly the same time. I haven't done Magic after a big storm but I imagine the highway will be better. But the route 12 route isn't bad at all. Not any crazy steep or windy roads. I like going rt 12 because there is no one on that road on the weekend. Where are you coming from?


----------



## hammer (Mar 12, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> MMW, what route do you take to get there? 12 through NH or Rt 2 out to 91? Google seems to think 12 is a little faster, but I have a hard time believing that the surface roads would be faster.


I would think the same...not sure that Google (or GPS receivers) factor in traffic lights.  Been checking directions from home and the time difference between fastest and 2/91 is 12 minutes, but I know that Rt. 101 from Nashua has a lot of lights.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 12, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I've done both routes and it takes exactly the same time. I haven't done Magic after a big storm but I imagine the highway will be better. But the route 12 route isn't bad at all. Not any crazy steep or windy roads. I like going rt 12 because there is no one on that road on the weekend. Where are you coming from?



Northborough, so I'd be coming up 190 from Worcester.


----------



## Tin (Mar 12, 2014)

Thinking about going the "longer" way by going west on the MassPike then up 91 tomorrow because it will get more love from the plows. How is 12 in the snow? Is it a main road, highway? Looks like going through a bunch of small towns on Google Earth.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 12, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Northborough, so I'd be coming up 190 from Worcester.



Cool. Yea either route is good. I'll probably just go route 12. If the road sucks it's easy to get back onto 91. The directions take you 2 to 140 to 12 right? I think that's faster than going through Fitchburg


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 12, 2014)

Tin said:


> Thinking about going the "longer" way by going west on the MassPike then up 91 tomorrow because it will get more love from the plows. How is 12 in the snow? Is it a main road, highway? Looks like going through a bunch of small towns on Google Earth.



It's not bad it's the main road through a lot of towns so they keep it clear. It's easy to get back onto 91 if need be.


----------



## makimono (Mar 12, 2014)

Rt 12 is excellent, for me it's about 10 minutes faster (but I don't go over 65 even on I-91) and it saves about 10-15% in gas. 

Two times I might not take it is if it's really dumping I might stay on the well plowed main highway, and also on weekdays if you don't get an early enough start you get commuter traffic and worst of all school busses, but that's not a problem on weekends. Very few traffic lights and it's 45-55 a lot of the way except when it drops to 30-35 going through a village here and there. Last Sunday I went 5mph over the entire way, never had a slow vehicle in front of me once.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 12, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Cool. Yea either route is good. I'll probably just go route 12. If the road sucks it's easy to get back onto 91. The directions take you 2 to 140 to 12 right? I think that's faster than going through Fitchburg



Sounds right, I'd cut from 190 over to 2 via 140 (going past Wachusett) anyway.


----------



## makimono (Mar 12, 2014)

http://www.snowforecast.com/resorts/4826-magic-mountain


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 12, 2014)

makimono said:


> Rt 12 is excellent, for me it's about 10 minutes faster (but I don't go over 65 even on I-91) and it saves about 10-15% in gas.
> 
> Two times I might not take it is if it's really dumping I might stay on the well plowed main highway, and also on weekdays if you don't get an early enough start you get commuter traffic and worst of all school busses, but that's not a problem on weekends. Very few traffic lights and it's 45-55 a lot of the way except when it drops to 30-35 going through a village here and there. Last Sunday I went 5mph over the entire way, never had a slow vehicle in front of me once.



Early Sat morning, so I might give 12 a shot.


----------



## reefer (Mar 12, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Why would you do that?



Work - had to get it in before 3/31 (as much as I tried to delay). Been planned for a while. Been busy preparing etc.,  hence why I've been more than quiet than my normally quite self.
Banking on my best April ever............................................


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 12, 2014)

reefer said:


> Work - had to get it in before 3/31 (as much as I tried to delay). Been planned for a while. Been busy preparing etc.,  hence why I've been more than quiet than my normally quite self.
> Banking on my best April ever............................................



I could be wrong but I think he was referring to your chances of being casted for Lost 2.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 12, 2014)

reefer said:


> Work - had to get it in before 3/31 (as much as I tried to delay). Been planned for a while. Been busy preparing etc.,  hence why I've been more than quiet than my normally quite self.
> Banking on my best April ever............................................



Keep an eye out for that missing plane! We'll save some snow for ya!


----------



## reefer (Mar 12, 2014)

Nice! I'm prepared...................................


----------



## reefer (Mar 12, 2014)

*Driving*

2 to 140 to 12 saves you 25 miles each way...................................Same time pretty much as 2 to 91.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 12, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Sounds right, I'd cut from 190 over to 2 via 140 (going past Wachusett) anyway.



Ah yes that makes more sense. In that case I would definitely just do 140 to 12.


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 12, 2014)

I've taken 2 to 140 to 12 to get out to VT for Okemo, and Magic in the past and love that road.  there is hardly any traffic in the morning out there, and it's an easy drive to make.  I would do that any day over 2 to 91...


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 13, 2014)

Any reports from on the ground?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 13, 2014)

Early report from operations is that a few inches fell late last night and it is still snowing lightly...call it 2-3" after the 3 inches that fell early yesterday but there's a layer of icing in between and the wind has been blowing it around. So not what we'd call a typical "powder day". It instead will be a $15 "throwback day". Also there is icing on the lifts that has to be carefully dealt with so there is the possibility of a delayed opening as ops deals with that. The roads are not pretty so please drive carefully if you are heading out. As we learn more, will update every one.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 13, 2014)

ok, that did not work as planned.  Still will be a fun day I promise.  I have some friends up there today hopefully busting up something for us.  I'll do my best if I can get up there tonight.  Keep you posted.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 13, 2014)

I plan on taking a few runs tomorrow afternoon in between work responsibilities. The warmer temps on Saturday should allow for some soft turns to be had.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 13, 2014)

That's the spirit JR!  See you tomorrow.  Tomorrow &/or Saturday for the rest.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 13, 2014)

Rusty we always know how to have a good time. See you tomorrow.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 13, 2014)

That's what we do JR.  Just got word from Pinhead.  "Magic was variable.  Soft (Kinderspiel).  Some ice (Sorcerer)  "It will be great this weekend."


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 13, 2014)

RustyGroomer said:


> That's what we do JR.  Just got word from Pinhead.  "Magic was variable.  Soft (Kinderspiel).  Some ice (Sorcerer)  "It will be great this weekend."



So coverage is good just needs softening?


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 13, 2014)

yeah, this guys a real prick too.   (may be lurking)  It will be good.  If it skis like it did last weekend, we're all set.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks Rusty. I reached out to him and hadn't heard back yet. BTW when I started AZ this morning the picture you took of him during the last dump was on the front page.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 13, 2014)

Yeah, they swiped it from me.  Dirty broken binding hippy on the front page.


----------



## hammer (Mar 14, 2014)

Any updates from today would be appreciated.  Considering postponing a trip to Loon and heading to Magic tomorrow.  Know Loon got more snow but I'm concerned about the crowds.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm here but inside working for now. I will try to post something later. Without even stepping outside  I can tell you that with warm temps it will ski very nicely tomorrow.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 14, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> I'm here but inside working for now. I will try to post something later. Without even stepping outside  I can tell you that with warm temps it will ski very nicely tomorrow.



Trail count dropped. Is that because of coverage or snow condition? Just wondering if it will go up with some sun.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 14, 2014)

Still coming. Got some other first timers coming with me too. Talked them out of going to Wachusett ...


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 14, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Trail count dropped. Is that because of coverage or snow condition? Just wondering if it will go up with some sun.



Won't know for sure till I get out there. Which trails dropped?


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 14, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Still coming. Got some other first timers coming with me too. Talked them out of going to Wachusett ...



Awesome! Look forward to making some turns.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 14, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> Won't know for sure till I get out there. Which trails dropped?



Looks like Red, Witch, and Goniff


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 14, 2014)

Didn't know redline was open. The biggest problem with that trail is that we never got a good base. All the snow is in the moguls and the troughs are thin. Witch probably got crushed by the wind. Even with that I expect at least some of the trees to be in play. Stay tuned and I will check later


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 14, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> Stay tuned and I will check later



Thanks JR.  My weekend plans may be hinging on your report.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 14, 2014)

OK I had a conference call cancelled so I suiting up for two laps. Let me start by saying there are no coverage issues other than upper magician and likely black magic but couldn't see if. I'm assuming witch may have downed limbs/debris from the ice and that us why it gonniff and redline are closed. There's also a rando race tomorrow morning so that could also be a possibility. 

As for conditions.... pretty good for 20 degrees and cloudy. I started with up your sleeve and tried some spots the groomer didn't hit on the right.  Some crust in spots but edgeable, some cream cheese... really enjoyable and  that is cloudy and 20 degrees. For groomed run fans the groomed parts skied extremely well. Hit vertigo as well and this was softer than the top. Second run went to Tali and again hit spots the groomer didn't and it was very edgeable and reasonably soft. Then took bail out to lower magician and checked those bumps. Some variable snow but very fun. Will be back out later once it warms up. I imagine the trees stopped a lot of the ice from getting to the snow so that should be pretty nice. In shirt you could do a lot worse than come here. It will be fun.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 14, 2014)

Forgot to mention watched a guy poach redline both times I was on the chair. It didn't sound bad at all and the troughs are covered deeper.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 14, 2014)

Scheduled ETA approximately 9:00 am.  Will be wearing a Green and Yellow jacket, blue Langes and red Atomic Metron 9's.  Not sure what the wife will wear.   

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## hammer (Mar 14, 2014)

Hope to be there about 9:00.  Red and black TNF jacket, Motive 88s.


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 14, 2014)

I should be there by 8:30... Red/black Sunice Jacket... Salomon Tornados...


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 14, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Scheduled ETA approximately 9:00 am.  Will be wearing a Green and Yellow jacket, blue Langes and red Atomic Metron 9's.  Not sure what the wife will wear.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ





hammer said:


> Hope to be there about 9:00.  Red and black TNF jacket, Motive 88s.



Shoot me a message with your cell if you want so you can get in on the group text. It works well to corral everyone!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 14, 2014)

If all goes according to plan, I will be there.  I will be skiing with the cruise director.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm the guy on the left. Will have pretty much the same outfit on.


----------



## Nick (Mar 15, 2014)

I couldn't make it again. My wife got a nasty stomach bug in south Carolina. So typical. This had been the crummiest season !!! For me. Salt on the wound is all the snow!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 15, 2014)

I missed most everyone being with the kids all day. Got out at the end for a bit and ran into 4aprice and his son and got a couple good runs in with them.  I'll be back another time. Really liked it there, great vibe, parking was easy on a saturday and someone had bunnies in the bar that they were just letting people carry around.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 15, 2014)

It was a great day.  Conditions really softened up as the day went on, and despite the fact not everything was open, everything was certainly skiable . 

I skied much of the day with MadMadWorld (who drew the ire of some ornery old bat on the chairlift with some of his rope-ducking shenanigans), Tin, and Erika.  We also made turns with Bostonian and Hammer, and got a tour of some of the good stuff by JRMagic and Rusty Groomer.  

Magic is a great mountain with a great vibe, and look forward to getting back!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 15, 2014)

It was really fantastic. I love that mountain more and more everytime. Thanks to John and Greg for a great time. A nice group of skiers today! Hopefully we can all do it again and avoid pissing off the ladies. FWIW, some of the best snow on the mountain was found under those ropes. Those ropes only meant that they were reserving the trail for me. Plus, we were doing the public a favor by testing out the snow quality on Red line a few times. Yea, it definitely needed more snow


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 15, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> I missed most everyone being with the kids all day. Got out at the end for a bit and ran into 4aprice and his son and got a couple good runs in with them.  I'll be back another time. Really liked it there, great vibe, parking was easy on a saturday and someone had bunnies in the bar that they were just letting people carry around.



We saw you at the top of the Red with your kids but you seemed tied up. Next time we will make some turns together!


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 16, 2014)

Was great to ski with the group. It was a fun day. Sorry I didn't get to meet some of you. My day was a little shotened due to a scare with my knee but happy to say I was a little stiff today while I skied but doesn't seem like I did anything really bad.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 16, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> Was great to ski with the group. It was a fun way. Sorry I didn't get to meet some of you. My day was a little shotenedbdue to a scare with my knee but happy to say I was a little stiff today while Ibskied but doesn't seem like I did anything really bad.



Glad it's feeling better!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 16, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> Was great to ski with the group. It was a fun day. Sorry I didn't get to meet some of you. My day was a little shotened due to a scare with my knee but happy to say I was a little stiff today while I skied but doesn't seem like I did anything really bad.



I'm looking forward to getting back to Magic soon - perhaps with the wife (and kid/s in tow).  I would like her to ski the mountain and experience the cool vibe!  It was great making turns with you, and hopefully we can do it again.  I'm glad to hear the knee is doing well. You should probably wait until the end of ski season if you are going to injure yourself like that 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 17, 2014)

Lol SS and thanks guys. Let me know if you're gonna make it back. It would be great to make some more turns with you or anyone else for that matter. Tin Loved the way your girl went after anything and everything thrown her way. Hammer as MMW said you pushed yourself hard. Kudos for the effort. It was fun and sorry if I wasn't more specific about the location of the drop lol but you handled it just fine.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 17, 2014)

Going to try and get there again on Sunday. We shall see


----------



## hammer (Mar 17, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> Lol SS and thanks guys. Let me know if you're gonna make it back. It would be great to make some more turns with you or anyone else for that matter. Tin Loved the way your girl went after anything and everything thrown her way. Hammer as MMW said you pushed yourself hard. Kudos for the effort. It was fun and sorry if I wasn't more specific about the location of the drop lol but you handled it just fine.


Thanks for the tour and the encouraging words (and for waiting on me).  Mistake on the drop was all mine, you did tell me about the bailout...

Lesson learned on the drive home was to avoid the roads less traveled in NH.  Came back via NH 124 which was all frost heaves, not fun.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 17, 2014)

Sorry I didn't get to meet everybody despite the texts. (a couple of mine failed to deliver)  We had a great day and enjoyed my runs with Wa Loaf.  The bar was really fun to as mentioned before with the rabbits (which my wife was cuddling) and the St Patricks Day festivities.  Was hoping to be identified by my green/yellow coat (I think its a little loud) but no dice.  I sure we saw plenty of each other just not knowing who it was.  Really don't understand why Red Line was closed as it looked well covered to me.  Son went down in that area but beat it out of there as he saw 2 boarders getting tickets clipped. 

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 17, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Sorry I didn't get to meet everybody despite the texts. (a couple of mine failed to deliver)  We had a great day and enjoyed my runs with Wa Loaf.  The bar was really fun to as mentioned before with the rabbits (which my wife was cuddling) and the St Patricks Day festivities.  Was hoping to be identified by my green/yellow coat (I think its a little loud) but no dice.  I sure we saw plenty of each other just not knowing who it was.  Really don't understand why Red Line was closed as it looked well covered to me.  Son went down in that area but beat it out of there as he saw 2 boarders getting tickets clipped.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Saw the bunny but missed you. Maybe I saw your wife holding it. We had a beer on the deck and then decided to get some food. I'm surprised to hear about tickets being pulled. Glad your son managed to dodge that!


----------



## hammer (Mar 17, 2014)

Good thing I stayed away from the bar...rabbits are neat (had one as a pet may years ago) but I'm highly allergic to them.

4aprice, I did park next to someone with NJ plates (said hello) but I didn't know if it was you.  Think I would have missed everyone if I didn't hear someone say MMW's name at the bottom of the Red Chair.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 17, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I'm surprised to hear about tickets being pulled.



The lifty on the red chair yelled at me. lol 
I had just left the kids in the lodge and wanted to get going so I pulled up to a deserted lift, no one in line and no lifty. So I just kept going and got on a chair. Lifty came running out and said he'd pull my privileges if I did that again.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 17, 2014)

hammer said:


> 4aprice, I did park next to someone with NJ plates (said hello) but I didn't know if it was you.  Think I would have missed everyone if I didn't hear someone say MMW's name at the bottom of the Red Chair.



I did say hello to a gentleman from Mass in the lot.  Black Dodge Durango, backed in to spot.  I'll be really bummed if that was you and we just missed.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 17, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> The lifty on the red chair yelled at me. lol
> I had just left the kids in the lodge and wanted to get going so I pulled up to a deserted lift, no one in line and no lifty. So I just kept going and got on a chair. Lifty came running out and said he'd pull my privileges if I did that again.



That's just ridiculous. I probably would have laughed at him and told him then don't be lazy and do your job instead of sitting inside. It was a beautiful day. That guy just seems angry at the world.


----------



## hammer (Mar 17, 2014)

4aprice said:


> I did say hello to a gentleman from Mass in the lot.  Black Dodge Durango, backed in to spot.  I'll be really bummed if that was you and we just missed.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


Sounds about right.  Had my little Volvo parked in between a few SUVs.  Sorry I didn't ask.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't usually remember what it is that people say they will be wearing!  However I was in a red jacket/black pants.  I don't think that get-up stands out at all, but my pony tail probably does 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 17, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I don't usually remember what it is that people say they will be wearing!  However I was in a red jacket/black pants.  I don't think that get-up stands out at all, but my pony tail probably does
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



The ponytail didn't stand out as much as your ability to zipper line the bumps!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 17, 2014)

Try not to feed his ego too much.


----------



## Tin (Mar 17, 2014)

The prettiest skier around...


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 17, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I don't usually remember what it is that people say they will be wearing!  However I was in a red jacket/black pants.  I don't think that get-up stands out at all, but my pony tail probably does
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



I wasn't on AZ late Friday  before heading up (that dirty word called work) so I missed some of the descriptions of what people would be wearing and like you probably wouldn't remember anyways.  Ended up recognizing Wa-Loaf from the picture he posted with his kids, then he skied up behind me on Black Line.  Tried texting MMW (I think he's the text # I got) with our outfit descriptions.  Too bad, sounds like a fun crew.  Hammer,  both you and I gotta learn to speak up.  I thought about asking you if you were Wa-Loaf when I originally said hi.    I've met Rusty Groomer (when I got a Savemagic t-shirt) and thought I would recognize him in the bar, but didn't see him.

Next time want to get this together.  Magic is such a gem.  For me its a great location for me to meet up with other AZer's .

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 17, 2014)

Lots of fun with everyone this weekend... After skiing (or attempting to ski!) with you guys, I definitely want to improve on my game...   A little more confidence and skiing I am sure will help that, I hope!   But it was really cool to put names with faces and magic is a fun place.  Just wish I could have gotten another run in before heading home to the wife for dinner.  All in all, was a great and fun day out.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 17, 2014)

Tin said:


> The prettiest skier around...
> 
> View attachment 11798



Ha, ha!  You can tell Erika that I still like her anyway...! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

